# Gainesville Archery Club 900 round April 12



## JC280 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is the information for the Gainesville Archery Club 900 rounds this Spring and Summer. I've attached a couple of pictures if you don't know what type of target you will be shooting. 



Gainesville Archery Club Presents:
The 2008 900 Round Tournament Series
April 12th
June 7th
August 16th

•	The 900 round will consist of 15 ends of 6 arrows each, at 3 different distances, at a multi-colored 122cm single spot target face.
•	The following divisions and classes are available:
o	Divisions
ï‚§	Senior - 50 & Over
ï‚§	Adult - 18 & Over
ï‚§	Young Adult - 13 to 17
ï‚§	Youth - 9 to 12
ï‚§	Children - 8 & Under
o	Classes
ï‚§	Compound
•	Open – Any bow, any sight & any release aid.
•	Hunter – Any bow, fixed pins only & any release aid.
•	Limited – Any bow, any sight & no release aid.
•	Bare Bow – Any bow, no sight & no release aid.
ï‚§	Recurve
•	Olympic Recurve – Olympic equipment rules.
•	Traditional – Any recurve or longbow with no accessories attached to the bow other than an arrow rest. Index finger must touch the arrow nock at full draw and use only one anchor location on the face.
ï‚§	Young Adult, Youth and Children
•	Compound Open – Same as adult.
•	Olympic Recurve – Same as adult.
•	Distances:
o	Adults shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o	Seniors shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o	Young Adults shoot distances 50, 40 & 30 meters.
o	Youth shoot distances 30, 20 & 10 meters.
o	Children shoot a distance 10 meters.
ï‚§	60 meters = 66 yards
ï‚§	50 meters = 55 yards
ï‚§	40 meters = 44 yards
ï‚§	30 meters = 33 yards
ï‚§	20 meters = 22 yards
ï‚§	10 meters = 11 yards
•	Time:
o	Practice – 12:00am to 12:45am
o	Competition – 1:00pm
•	Awards will be given in each division for 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.
o	A bonus money pot will be available to Adult compound classes only  for an additional fee of $5.00. 100% of the pot will be divided between 1st, 2nd and 3rd places depending on the number of participants.
•	Entry fee will be $15.00 for adults and $10 for young adult and youth. Children shoot free.
•	Bring your folding chairs and canopies!
•	The Tournament will take place in the parking lot for Gainesville Archery Club. Parking will be available across the street at the Nature Center’s paved parking area. 
•	For directions to Gainesville Archery Club got to www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com and look for the link on the bottom of the home page or contact Dean Morris at 678-316-5672. 
•	For questions and registration contact Jonathan Caldwell at 770-367-3778.

Note: Pre-Registration is encouraged to most efficiently plan the tournament.  
          However, you may also register at the day of the tournament.



Gainesville Archery Club Presents:
The 2008 900 Round Tournament Series
April 12th
June 7th
August 16th

ENTRY FORM

Name: ____________________________________
Address: __________________________________
City:  __________  State: ____  Zip: ___________
Telephone Number: ________________________
E-Mail Address: ___________________________
Date of Birth: _____________________________
Select Tournament Date:
April 12th____ June 7th____ August 16th______

SELECT DIVISION:			MEN		    WOMEN
•	Senior – 50 & Over     	    	_______		_______	   ($15)
•	Adult – 18 & Over	     		_______		_______	   ($15)      
•	Young Adult – 13-17   		_______		_______	   ($10)
•	Youth – 9-12		     	_______		_______	   ($10)
•	Children – 8 & Under 		_______		_______          (FREE)

SELECT CLASS:
•	Compound:
______   Open – Any bow, any sight & any release aid.       
______   Hunter – Any bow, fixed pins only & any release aid.
______   Limited – Any bow, any sight & no release aid.
______   Bare Bow – Any bow, no sight & no release aid.

•	Recurve:
______   Olympic Recurve – Olympic equipment rules.
______   Traditional – Any recurve or longbow with no accessories attached to 
    the bow other than an arrow rest. Index finger must     
    touch the arrow nock at full draw and use only one 
    anchor location on the face.

•	Young Adult, Youth and Children
______   Compound Open – Same as adult.
______   Olympic Recurve – Same as adult.


Please bring this form along with entry fee on day of shoot.
- OR -
Mail this form along with entry fee to:

Gainesville Archery Club
c/o Jonathan Caldwell
8050 River Chase Drive
Ball Ground, GA 30107



Sorry about the formatting. It was a copy and paste from a word document.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Mar 29, 2008)

any rules on bow speed, arow diameter, or etc.


----------



## JC280 (Mar 29, 2008)

Not for these shoots. If you were to attend a National or State shoot the rules would be a little different. Shoot what you bring.





Thajonesboyz said:


> any rules on bow speed, arow diameter, or etc.


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 29, 2008)

900 rounds are a blast to shoot!  If you have shot the Georgia Games in Conyers before, this is the same format that is shot there.  Come on out and have some fun!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 31, 2008)

Would you just look at all them "Skinny-Arrows" Sounds like a good time, I have always wanted to shoot a field event..

But I do need to ask a Question..Do I need to wear white pants?


----------



## JC280 (Mar 31, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Would you just look at all them "Skinny-Arrows" Sounds like a good time, I have always wanted to shoot a field event..
> 
> But I do need to ask a Question..Do I need to wear white pants?





Actually this is not considered a field event. This is considered a target round. No dress code for this shoot! We are just trying to get everyone interested in different types of archery other than 3D so, we could care less if you have white pants or no pants.............well please wear pants for everyone else's sake. You can shoot what ever arrows you want. It doesn't matter if you're shooting Fatboys or X-10s.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 1, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Actually this is not considered a field event. This is considered a target round. No dress code for this shoot! We are just trying to get everyone interested in different types of archery other than 3D so, we could care less if you have white pants or no pants.............well please wear pants for everyone else's sake. You can shoot what ever arrows you want. It doesn't matter if you're shooting Fatboys or X-10s.



Gotcha! Just was wondering..I am going to try and make it.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 1, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Actually this is not considered a field event. This is considered a target round. No dress code for this shoot! We are just trying to get everyone interested in different types of archery other than 3D so, we could care less if you have white pants or no pants.............well please wear pants for everyone else's sake. You can shoot what ever arrows you want. It doesn't matter if you're shooting Fatboys or X-10s.



Oh come one, everyone owns white pants dont they???????


TC, I would recommend the skinniest arrows you can find for this event.............but that is just me.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Apr 1, 2008)

It's not after labor day is it?


----------



## JC280 (Apr 2, 2008)

TheLoneGunMen said:


> It's not after labor day is it?





Nope! April 12 is the first one. We will have one on June 7th and August 16th also.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Nope! April 12 is the first one. We will have one on June 7th and August 16th also.



Come on Caldwell, get with the program.......that was a reference to the fashion faux pas of wearing white prior to Labor Day.......I know your wife taught you better than that


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*bowsmith Smack...*



reylamb said:


> Come on Caldwell, get with the program.......that was a reference to the fashion faux pas of wearing white prior to Labor Day.......I know your wife taught you better than that



The best way to promote an event....
Throw 589's name in the mix and there will at least be 300 more Georgia Archers aone  Just itching to meet or beat him...
I know for a fact this event is up his alley...



White after labor day...Hmnn I thought that was a nothern thang.


----------



## 589 (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> The best way to promote an event....
> Throw 589's name in the mix and there will at least be 300 more Georgia Archers aone  Just itching to meet or beat him...
> I know for a fact this event is up his alley...
> 
> ...



Beware what you wish for there BA...  You keep calling out ole 589.. and you just may get him.  In other words... keep messin with the bull.... and you get the horns....


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*Nice...*



589 said:


> Beware what you wish for there BA...  You keep calling out ole 589.. and you just may get him.  In other words... keep messin with the bull.... and you get the horns....



Put that on the Smack thread....


----------



## GaBear (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a Reminder that the 900 Round Smack Down will be this Saturday at the Gainesville Archery Club Parking Lot. If You are coming to shoot you will need to park across the street from the Club range at Chicopee Woods Lake Parking Lot.


----------

